# air Fryer



## keithmack (Oct 20, 2020)

I want to buy the best quality air fryer. any suggestions on name brands and what to look for? I have been reading about the ionic breeze quadra and it is very pricey. I am willing to pay for a good one, but is it really necessary?  thanks, guys.


----------



## LifeLithia (Jan 13, 2021)

are you looking for an air purifier or air fryer? I'm confused because the title says air purifier and then in your post you asked for an air fryer


----------

